# 68' GTO Rally II rims



## Vulcangunner (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm putting Pontiac Rally II rims & new tires on my 1968 Ram Air II GTO........

Front: Rally II 60-series 15" x 7" (4" rear space) with 235-60R15 tires (26" tall)

Rear: Pontiac Rally II 60-series 15" x 8" (**4" or 4.5" rear space**) with 275-60R15 tires (28" tall).

** The rear rims are available in 4" or 4.5" rear space.

My question: *Will the 4.5" rear space make the tire rub on the inside? Can I get away with 4" of rear space running 275-60R15's?*

Car has all factory chrome trim around the rear wheel openings.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The only way I know to tell for sure would be to get yourself one of those "Percy's WheelRite" tools (google it) and measure. 

But... on my 69 when I measured it, 15X8 on the rear with 4.5" backspacing was exactly what I needed to center the tire perfectly.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The 4.5" backspace should be perfect IMO. I run a 9.5" wide rim with 5.5" backspace and a 12.5" wide (spec) tire so you should be fine.

Love that old school look though! But I can see why you'd want to get the tires _in_ the wheel well.........:wink2:


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Can I ask why you're changing the wheels? 
Your car looks great as it sits now.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ace said:


> Can I ask why you're changing the wheels?
> Your car looks great as it sits now.


I agree that the car looks awesome as it sits but you can see if he blows out an air shock it's gonna be a disaster.


----------

